# unable to stream due to drm connection issue



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok, I've just about had it with the GenieGo. Now I'm on vacation and I try to watch a recorded program, only to get "unable to stream due to drm connection issue." I ran the out of home tests at home and had no problem, but now that I'm out and want to actually use the GenieGo it doesn't work!


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Ok, I've just about had it with the GenieGo. Now I'm on vacation and I try to watch a recorded program, only to get "unable to stream due to drm connection issue." I ran the out of home tests at home and had no problem, but now that I'm out and want to actually use the GenieGo it doesn't work!


Are you using an iPad? If so, try re-starting it


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

iPhone, and reboot didn't help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are on a hotel wifi? Do you have another apple device with you, like an iPad or laptop?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Are on a hotel wifi? Do you have another apple device with you, like an iPad or laptop?


No, its my vacation home (so there's nothing screwy like with a hotel WiFi). I just tried it with my laptop, and I get the exact same error message.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

islesfan said:


> Ok, I've just about had it with the GenieGo. Now I'm on vacation and I try to watch a recorded program, only to get "unable to stream due to drm connection issue." I ran the out of home tests at home and had no problem, but now that I'm out and want to actually use the GenieGo it doesn't work!


I usually take an HR with me on vacation. All the content always plays.

Rich


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> I usually take an HR with me on vacation. All the content always plays.
> 
> Rich


I don't think the TSA would like me bringing my dish too! As it was, we were delayed 15 minutes getting off the ground in Reno, missed our connection at SF to Philadelphia, had to wait six hours to get a flight to Newark, and drive two and a half hours to the house (rather than the one hour from Philly). Our luggage only arrived this morning.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I don't think the TSA would like me bringing my dish too! As it was, we were delayed 15 minutes getting off the ground in Reno, missed our connection at SF to Philadelphia, had to wait six hours to get a flight to Newark, and drive two and a half hours to the house (rather than the one hour from Philly). Our luggage only arrived this morning.


You don't need a dish to play the content.

Rich


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Rich said:


> You don't need a dish to play the content.
> 
> Rich


I wouldn't need any of it if the GenieGo worked as advertised.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I wouldn't need any of it if the GenieGo worked as advertised.


I've been offered that thing several times (along with a Genie) to reup. Never saw the need. "As advertised", that's funny. Kinda like getting D* for $19.99 a month.

Rich


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you trying to use airplay? This is assuming that your iPhone isn't jailbroken. Have you updated to 8.4?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Are you trying to use airplay? This is assuming that your iPhone isn't jailbroken. Have you updated to 8.4?


Not trying to use AirPlay (no AppleTV here), but I am on 8.4.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Is the normal DIRECTV app working where you can watch shows?


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Is the normal DIRECTV app working where you can watch shows?


Yes


----------



## dlpothier (Jan 12, 2009)

My IPAD and Samsung tabelts have the same problem.. I have been on a bussiness trip for 5 weeks, both were working fine until this week.

The problem conincided with a sw upgrade to my hr44 receiver. My hr24 reciver is still able to stream but i'm sure Direct TV will break this soon enough..


----------



## dlpothier (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is an update on My drm streaming problem. Just at mysteriously as it stoped working it stated working again today on my Ipad..
I'll check the Android tablet later today.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm having enough trouble just keeping the DVR online now. I replaced my router with an Airport, and everything in the house works perfectly now, but I have to reboot the Genie DVR daily if I want to keep it online. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarkingGhost (Dec 29, 2007)

This almost screams for a home VPN server. I must seriously look into this so as to avoid issues on future trips. Hope you find the solution, OP.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I think the solution was the Airport. The DVR has stayed stable for a few days now. If it starts giving me trouble again, I'll get an Airport Express to connect it to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmkest77 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm having this same issue on a Macbook and a Samsung Galaxy S6, anyone been able to figure out a fix? I've replaced my router, and talked to tech support many times, to which they bounce me back and forth and are never able to fix the issue.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

rmkest77 said:


> I'm having this same issue on a Macbook and a Samsung Galaxy S6, anyone been able to figure out a fix? I've replaced my router, and talked to tech support many times, to which they bounce me back and forth and are never able to fix the issue.


The only thing that finally worked for me was using an Apple AirPort Extreme for my router. All problems gone. Not just with GenieGo, but all problems. Wifi calling now works too. Everything stays online all the time. I highly recommend it. It is the easiest setup I've ever come across if you have an iPhone, iPad, iPod or a Mac. I have all Windows PCs, but I set it up with my iPhone. You can set it up from Windows, but you have to download the Airport utility first (so do that before disconnecting your old router).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmkest77 (Aug 3, 2015)

I was finally able to get mine working, after trying three different routers and setups which never fixed the issue, I reset the satellite receiver with the red button and it started working after that. Hope that helps others with the same issue.


----------



## klwillis (Apr 11, 2006)

rmkest77,

This also worked for me Thanks So Much!
Now I can once again access all my DVR content remotely.


----------

